# Does Anybody Else Do This?



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

I think there are at least 4 WIPs in there...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

:lol: :lol: Of course!
I have 5 going right now.
Though one of them, I will be frogging to reclaim the yarn (didn't like the pattern outcome).
I have been in a knit/crochet funk for awhile, but I DO need to get the fire going under my butt! :wink:


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

Do you mean, does anyone else start more than one project and have them going at the same time? Yes, I do. I have two "sashay" scarves going, I have "chemo" hats going, I have several other projects that I think I have totally forgotten about.
Karon


----------



## jtkdesigns (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh you DONT want to see my knitting area... I mean really.. it would scare you lol


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

Absolutely!! I have 4 unfinished objects in the works. I hope to finish them in the next few weeks (that is, if I can resist starting something from the new yarn I just bought).  LOL


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

You mean only 4 !!!!??????!!!!!!!


zbangel said:


> I think there are at least 4 WIPs in there...


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

totally lol
i am "working" on 4 or 5 different things right now, a puzzle blanket that has to be done by the end of the month (fingers crossed) so everything else has been put on the back burner, i have another blanket i'm working on for my youngest, socks for my eldest and 2 jumpers for me 1 of which i honestly don't think i'll ever get finished hahaha

I've "promised" my eldest that i won't start anything new until at least 2 of these are completely finished


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

i'm working on 2, 3 if you count the 10 stitch blanket which is waiting for more scraps


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't feel so alone. Too many to speak of.


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

Currently, I only have 1 WIP, but there are a pair of socks waiting to get on the needles! I finished everything but the current WIP and didn't start anything new because I was having issues with the pattern of this piece, so I wanted to concentrate on it.


----------



## jtkdesigns (Mar 13, 2012)

I in my crazyiness decided it would be a good idea to make my teenagers a quilt for christmas... and this is going to be my first ever quilt.... so its a HUGE MESS... yarn and fabrics are taking over ... what do I do > ?


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes, I have many more than 4 in the works (never mind I have papers to write!). I was mainly referring to the pile. Disaster waiting to happen! I did finally straighten it up!


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Yep, have a pile like that right now. Unfortunately my pile will have to stay that way for awhile. The tendons in both wrists are standing out like pieces of rope. Will have to stop knitting for awhile.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

zbangel said:


> Yes, I have many more than 4 in the works. I was mainly referring to the pile. Disaster waiting to happen! I did finally straighten it up!


I have fur babies with me, so I have to pick up. :wink:


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

zbangel said:


> I think there are at least 4 WIPs in there...


Not me! I have to finish one project before going on to the next. I know I wouldn't finish anything if I had 2, 3, 4 or 10 projects going at once.


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

Count me in. I stopped a winter sweater to knit a shawl which I stopped when I got the bug to try crochet after many years of only knitting. I finished a afghan and one pillow cover, still have the second one to complete but got the bug to try loom knitting. I finished two little scarves from my stash, then just had to start the Summer Flies lace summer shawl. Am moving right along on it but expecting a package in the mail today from Annie's for a summer sweater. I may have missed some project, not sure at this moment. All because you talented crafters have piqued my interest in so many different techniques.


----------



## Picklelady (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm afraid to count mine up! If I get tired of one colour or project, I pick up one of the others.


----------



## Eugenia Poulos (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

That isn't "messy". It is efficient! I mean, who wants to waste time getting up and down to get what you need. Everything at my fingertips, is my motto! HA!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

The baskets by my chair: one with a knitted afghan that bothers my hand so it's taking forever to make. Began a crocheted lapghan for charity which has 6 blocks done so far. That's it = LOL


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Okay, if I must. I apologize everyone. I had that graphic and never got a chance to use it. Y'all got it!....


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

Magsrobby said:


> totally lol
> i am "working" on 4 or 5 different things right now, a puzzle blanket that has to be done by the end of the month (fingers crossed) so everything else has been put on the back burner, i have another blanket i'm working on for my youngest, socks for my eldest and 2 jumpers for me 1 of which i honestly don't think i'll ever get finished hahaha
> 
> I've "promised" my eldest that i won't start anything new until at least 2 of these are completely finished


Is this the puzzle blanket you are knitting? I want to make it for a friend having a baby. Is it hard?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/puzzle-baby-blanket


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Strangely I don't for some reason. I just wont start a new project until I've finished the one I'm on. Maybe I'm the strange one


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Strangely I don't for some reason. I just wont start a new project until I've finished the one I'm on. Maybe I'm the strange one


No, I think there are starters and there are finishers. My sister, type a, rule follower, is a finisher. She won't start something new until she finishes what she's working on. I'm all over the place. I think I have some degree of A.D.D. and am so easily distracted by a new pretty thing that I just have to start it.


----------



## bellamimi5 (Dec 10, 2011)

jtkdesigns said:


> Oh you DONT want to see my knitting area... I mean really.. it would scare you lol


LOL Same here!


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

There has to be "one" in every crowed. Guess what you are chosen to be ours.
Karon


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

A new project happens for me when I am either bored or frustrated with what I'm doing and needing a break from it. I also like to have a short project on hand so I can "grab and go". Always take some sort of knitting everywhere I go. But I try not to have too many things going at once because then I get frustrated trying to decide which one I want to work on............ Must admit, I love that problem though.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

I love starting things!!! The click of the needles---feel of the new yarn---challenge of the pattern (even something simple!!) the mystery of how it will turn out!! Every WIP is an adventure and some call me more than others!! That is the fun!!


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

I am quite good . I normally have just the one on the go . Very rarely. Maybe two .


----------



## spots03 (Jun 9, 2012)

))))


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

ahhh, let me think ;-) okay yes


----------



## RydersMum (Feb 22, 2013)

I have 2....one's part of a larger project, cable squares for an eventual blanket and I'm making yet another cupcake hat set for another one of Jeremy's coworkers who saw the original and begged him for a boy one. LOL I just can't say no!! I'll also be casting on my first pair of slippers, hopefully tonight. I really want to make them for my mom.


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

I have at least three projects on the go......


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

mom2grif said:


> Is this the puzzle blanket you are knitting? I want to make it for a friend having a baby. Is it hard?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/puzzle-baby-blanket


aw no it's the autism puzzle pieces one .....

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/puzzle-pieces-4


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Me, too! I like having different wips - I find I get bored working on the same thing to completion, so when that happens, I've got something else I can work on!


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

I have 7-8 wips in progress, lace & difficult projects for during the day, & easier ones for night time work. I do eventually get them finished, some quicker than others.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

I used to forget which hook I was using but now I write on my pattern ( in pencil) also which row I left off on. I must stop having so many wip . Maybe after I finish my * * * unfinished projects. That was the joke of the day.


----------



## Gayn (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm also a culprit. My oh was only commenting yesterday how my corner by my sofa is starting to expand outwards and upwards :lol:


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

I almost always have 2-3 going at the same time...problem is making myself finish each one...years ago, used to get part way through, put them away, and maybe 10-20 years later, finish them...forcing myself not to procrastinate anymore...so see you are not alone :wink: :wink:


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh, Yeah!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I won't let myself start more than one at a time. The only exception is if I am doing something really complicated & need a mindless " travel" project.


----------



## TracyEllen (Apr 5, 2013)

Counting needlework, knitting and crochet, I have 6 WIP. Plus 3 books!


----------



## wooniemac (Nov 19, 2012)

Well I am glad that I am not alone.I currently have 6 WIP .Why?. Because I sometimes get bored and need a new challenge to motivate me.I do eventually complete what I have started, when the passion to see what the project will look like when completed.Thank you all for helping me to understand that I am not the only person who takes a "bit" more time to finish projects


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

I also have way too many.


----------



## netcst (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks perfectly normal except for the missing cats.


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

You're not alone, my friend.
I do it too, and I'm sure many others do as well.

If an item I'm working on takes too long for what ever reason, I lose enthusiasm so put it to one side and begin something else.
Hence why I prefer knitting baby things.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I have quite a few WIP's. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

mom2grif said:


> No, I think there are starters and there are finishers. My sister, type a, rule follower, is a finisher. She won't start something new until she finishes what she's working on. I'm all over the place. I think I have some degree of A.D.D. and am so easily distracted by a new pretty thing that I just have to start it.


I'm with you on this one,so many new things to try,not enough hours in the day,or enough hands.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

jtkdesigns said:


> Oh you DONT want to see my knitting area... I mean really.. it would scare you lol


Yes I do. My house is my knitting/crocheting/painting/ stitching etc. space. Everywhere there is something in progress. It's an organized chaos. So... it would scare many people too.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

No, I am such a neat freak that I would have to clean everything up before I could get anything done. I do have more than one project going, but each project is stored in a basket.


----------



## Sailorgirl (Apr 6, 2013)

I wish I could be that person that starts a project and finishes it before starting another. Have so many it is hard to count between needlepoint projects,crochet projects it is insane around my house sometimes. However, it seems all get done but then I find a new yarn, see a great pattern and I am off again. I think that sometimes it is more productive to have several going at the same time, you dont always feel like doing that pattern, or want a mindless project to do while watching a movie. I kind of match my mood to the project I will be working on, I seem to get more done that way and enjoy the journey. Dont like to feel forced to work on a project.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow, I am impressed! You only have 4 or is it only 4 in that one place? I wouldn't even want to try to count all my ufo's my total would be embarrassingly high. I think I have at least 5 in my travel bag alone, plus the three other travel bags and the,,,,oh well, maybe we won't got there....


----------



## Samsmummy (Apr 9, 2012)

over 20 - do I need help?!


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

I have four WIP. One is a scarf for me that I am bored with. It is my goal to finish it this week. One is a puppy that I am afraid what he will look like when done. One is a ruffle scarf that my sister-in-law just taught me how to do. And the other one is a sweater that I started for me about 25 years ago. Don't know if that will ever get finished! I have done about 10 dishcloths in between so have been knitting. I get bored with a pattern that just repeats like the scarf so start something else. I will not start anything new until I get at least the scarf done. A baby sweater is the next thing I want to do.


----------



## Omaose (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow ,i did not know that was allowed in the knitting circle !?!?!i
I always tried to reword myself with a new project by finishing the old one.
Hahaha now i know better----- will try it out right now. ! Darn the socks !


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I wouldn't worry if this is all you have.



zbangel said:


> I think there are at least 4 WIPs in there...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Well no, not that many WIP's maybe two.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I have 3 WIP'S,and going to start one more.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I have 4 or5 projects going. One I am really working hard on it because it is a tablecloth and it goes to Florida. I work at the others one too. I will be glad when a couple of them are done but I will probablly turn around and start something else. Good luch with your knitting. Mine is crocheting. tweeter


----------



## barbie25209 (Mar 21, 2011)

Feel that my stash would be happier if it knew that I had plans for more of it...i.e., many colors out of the big black plastic bag rather than just one! But no, I have to finish one project before I begin the next. Wish I did the same thing before acquiring more yarn.


----------



## maxine pisterzi (Oct 1, 2012)

Yup, in bags on my door knobs.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

zbangel said:


> I think there are at least 4 WIPs in there...


I think that's normal. Right :-D


----------



## Sherry Ann (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes...that looks like mine...but doubled since I also crochet...LOL.

Reminds me of my favorite quote: "Creative clutter is better than idle neatness."


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

jtkdesigns said:


> Oh you DONT want to see my knitting area... I mean really.. it would scare you lol


Mine too! I have it piled up by my chair and my hubby is always hollering that he can't see me!!


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

So fun to hear that I am normal! Yes, I have many more than 4 in progress. Most likely they will all get finished, but by the time I am finishing these four, I will have replaced them as WIPs with a few others, I'm sure. So far, I have either finished everything I have started or at least made a decision to not finish it and unravel to begin with something else. I am currently working on a scarf that I had completed and blocked once, didn't really like it and tore it apart and started a different pattern! Of course, then I had to find another hank of yarn, since the new version required more. Fun, Fun! I do like a finished product, but knitting for me is so much about process!


----------



## wildfire0 (Mar 14, 2012)

My mother used to make me finish a project before I began a new one. Well..... there are three next to my bed and I just printed off something quick that I am going to start after I finish reading the morning stuff here! So there!

PS: we wont say a word about the other projects on the breakfast table or in my knitting bag, will we!


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

I have 3 on the go at the moment, in fact my settee looks just like yours xx


----------



## Catnip1948 (Aug 19, 2012)

I have 6-8 projects sleeping right now. I've just completed two and am sewing up the third so my conscience is a little better.


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

I wish there was a "like" button here like there is on Facebook! You are all so fun! Thanks for the peek into your WIPs!


----------



## Snoopy (Nov 21, 2012)

right there with you


----------



## sallyokiel (Aug 14, 2011)

You are normal. My couch looks like yours. I always have 5 or more projects going at once!


----------



## sallyokiel (Aug 14, 2011)

I have a friend that has 33 projects going right now. I always tear out things that I don't like and really don't want to finish. I usually finally finish something every week.


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

Well, of course! Only thing I do different is that I put every WIP in a separate bag with the pattern, needles & all the yarn. And, yes, I have waaaaaaaaaaay too many needles to compensate for all the WIP's I have!


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

sallyokiel said:


> I have a friend that has 33 projects going right now. I always tear out things that I don't like and really don't want to finish. I usually finally finish something every week.


33, is that all? I have been getting mine into one place & it is totally ridiculous! Haven't bothered to count them, am just going to start frogging!


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

Yes, ME!! I do keep clearing it, but it somehow returns!


----------



## sassy22 (Sep 29, 2012)

I used to have 3 or 4 projects on the go at one time. I made a New Year's resolution to finish each project before starting a new one. It's hard to do especially when you have a bag of new yarn just waiting for you, but so far I've stuck to my resolution!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

this is what fun is all about you can't make up your mind what to do first.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

I have 4 WIP right now and happy to find out that I am not the only one who does this. My husband thinks that it is crazy that I do not finish one thing before going on to another.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks a little like my sofa!!!!


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

I took 15 minutes yesterday to straighten/neaten nmy knitting area. Somehow it doesn't look much better since most things are still there...just in a different place!


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

Guilty! Right now I have a scarf, a scrap scarf, a scrap aghan in tunisian crochet, a fingerless gloves KAL, another pair of fingerless gloves and a hat going. Just finished another pair of fingerless gloves last night.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Absolutely,


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

No. I have a nice clean living room. LOL. That is until I get home from work and pull out my WIPs.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Been there - done that - now I refuse to begin another one before the WIP is over and done with. Helps me to maintain my sanity - what little of that I have left.


----------



## Susanwise (Jan 14, 2012)

My sofa looks exactly like yours.......it's even red.


----------



## celtic (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a variety of Craft projects on the go at the same time, If I get bored with one then I do some work on one of the others.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes all the time...


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

zbangel said:


> I think there are at least 4 WIPs in there...


Only four???? Did you run out of needles? :roll:


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

zbangel said:


> I think there are at least 4 WIPs in there...


Oh, my dear, innocent, darling girl. You have no idea, do you, sweetheart? Most of us started that way oh so many years ago.....

It's an illness, dear. Incurable. But you are not alone. Always remember that.

YOU. ARE. NOT. ALONE.


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

zbangel said:


> I think there are at least 4 WIPs in there...


 You're not alone...I don't even know how many WIPs and UPs I have; but it's more than four.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry but I am so anal, I won't start one until the last is finished. Sometimes I have to grit my teeth to finish but I do it!! What is wrong with me?>>Ha..ha


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Only four? :-0


----------



## orrn1951 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ditto! I suffer from the same ailment!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

well I bought some square totes and they sit next to me on the floor... and I keep my WIP's there... I use to keep it out on the table or arm of the chair.. Kiwi and Sassy never even laid on it... yesterday I was knitting the Spring Dance Stole and the new puppy took a big bite out of it!!!! I carefully unhooked his teeth and tried to get it away from him and he took another bite.. I saved it all... carefully opened the work up to see if there was any damage and gave a stern scollding but I will be picking mine up and putting the totes on top of each other with a magazine covering the top.. he doesn't need to get into any more trouble than he does already... he isn't even 8 weeks old yet.. lots of time to train him to stay out of my knitting..


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

we really don't need to go there again. I have lost count of the WIP I have. But one the good side one that I have only a row or two to go I will pull out from it's hide spot and finish. It will a gift as it was intended just not to the couple that I was making it for at the time.


----------



## Catknits (Nov 1, 2012)

There is no other way. Knitting is an art and these are our masterpieces in progress.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> Sorry but I am so anal, I won't start one until the last is finished. Sometimes I have to grit my teeth to finish but I do it!! What is wrong with me?>>Ha..ha


I don't know. There must be some kind of medication you can take.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Can't do it. 1 project at a time. I need to see something finished, then onto something else. I am behind 1 yr. in our quilt guild projects. Have done 2. We have a new challenge every mo. As you all know, when you have a job,or children, we have to steal small moments to work on something.


----------



## Trish3152 (Mar 5, 2013)

My multiple WIPs began when I just couldn't wait to begin something new. So I've made sure to keep them all going by giving each project a designated time. When I watch baseball games, I work on grand baby items. Saturdays are dishrag knitting day, Sunday I knit for Christmas, etc. works for me!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

zbangel said:


> I think there are at least 4 WIPs in there...


Not with knitting/cro work... yet...have done with sewing projects.. have a quilt still waiting... and socks still in process.. and here I am ! :lol:


----------



## TX2008 (Feb 25, 2013)

So funny... I understand how this can happen, but I am one of those who has to complete one thing before I start another... except for holiday knitting. When I have a deadline my self control goes out the window.


----------



## SusanBrowne (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh, my. I have my knitting / tv/ laptop corner and my grown daughters (who I used to yell at daily to clean up after themselves) have declared it one step away from the tv show Hoarders. I like to have several things going at once. The little needle projects hurt my hands, but if I switch off to the larger needle projects, it works better for me.
Enjoy the day! We still have snow in Minnesota, USA!


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> Sorry but I am so anal, I won't start one until the last is finished. Sometimes I have to grit my teeth to finish but I do it!! What is wrong with me?>>Ha..ha


I actually wish I was anal in that respect. I always feel like I'm wasting money buying so much yarn and rarely finishing anything. What happens to me is that I find a bunch of patterns I want to knit and can't decide which one to do first, so I jump back and forth; and then I find _another_ pattern, and on, and on....


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

I have way to many projects started and not finished and have decided I cannot start anything new until some of the back log is completed!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

There is danger in this. Recently I had a knitting needle with a cable attached from another project sitting on top of current project. About 12" later, I discovered I was using two different size needles. Was also watching TV at the time. So ending up frogging back.


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

Would you really be a serious knitter if you didn't ? Of course!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Sine said:


> Not me! I have to finish one project before going on to the next. I know I wouldn't finish anything if I had 2, 3, 4 or 10 projects going at once.


Ditto. My "reward" for finishing a project is to be able to start another. I would NEVER get ANYTHING done if I started more than one.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

So glad to see that. Between crocheting and knitting , quilting, and needlepoint I could just go in circles. Try to finish one before I start another but never stick to it. It must be our creative minds!!! At least we are never bored.


----------



## celtic (Jul 24, 2012)

Funny thing Mine always returns as soon as I clean it up too. I don't know why.


----------



## celtic (Jul 24, 2012)

Funny thing Mine always returns as soon as I clean it up too. I don't know why.


----------



## celtic (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh no  I hope that never happens to me, Although it probably will sooner or later.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

For those of you in Minnesota this weather is never ending. We still have over two feet on the ground and woke up and it is snowing now already two inches on the ground and could get up to five or more before this stops. I could pull my hair out. Have a nice day.


----------



## knittingtheresa (Feb 3, 2013)

Yep! Three afghans, a sweater for myself, and a facecloth currently. I almost started a pair of socks last night but the migraine held me back. Will start those today. Variety is the spice of life, after all!


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

Absolutely, not only my knitting/crocheting but my quilting as well. I have at least 6 quilt tops waiting for me to quilt them. I do finish things but not as quickly as I start new ones. There are just too many wonderful projects that cry out to me to start them and I just can't say no to them.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

GGGGuuuurrrlll! I have a nest complete with all of the above and more.


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

zbangel said:


> I think there are at least 4 WIPs in there...


Of course don't we all, so much yarn and so little time


----------



## hilde (Mar 1, 2011)

Actually I heard it said you are not a true crafter if you dont have 3 or more projects going , I am working on 3 afghans at this time. One each for twin boys and then for our Fair in September where I won 3rd place to see if I can do better. But that was my first time. Then one for the Crochet crowd . It keeps me from being bored. LOL.
Good crafting to all Hilde


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I have a lot of projects going at once. Being that I sleep so little I have something for every room and light type. I will not even try to figure out how many I have going. Plus the ones on the knitting machines. The funny thing is that I remember where I am on each one.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Yep! I try to keep my projects in separate bags or totes, but, sometimes, if I am only going to be away a short while (like to the bathroom), I wll leave them in my chair! :lol:


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh yeah!


----------



## laceyj1204 (Apr 1, 2013)

I tend to get bored easily, so I keep several different projects (not all necessarily knit or crochet as I cross stitch, embroider, sew, make jewelry, and fuse glass) going at all times. My husband just shakes his head and laughs. I don't have a "pile" but I do have 2 bags with working yarn projects in them at the end of the couch where I sit.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

I usually have three things going, which is planned. I get bored working on just one thing and want to be able to switch back and forth among my WIPs. They all get done and it works for me.


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

Only 4, I've got at least 6.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

I have 16 machine knitted hats ready to be sewn up, but I don't like sewing them up as much as I like knitting them, so they will have to wait till we start going to the trailer at weekends. I have a teddy bear half-knitted, a dishcloth on the go, baby bibs knitted but waiting for crochet trim, as well as some greeting cards half-made.(I make cards too!) Oh, and a crocheted tuque I've started, but probably won't be finished until I'm in winter mode again.

Marg
NS Canada


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Spider said:


> For those of you in Minnesota this weather is never ending. We still have over two feet on the ground and woke up and it is snowing now already two inches on the ground and could get up to five or more before this stops. I could pull my hair out. Have a nice day.


Well then you'll be bald. And cold. Leave the tresses alone. Soon it will be hot and humid and your head could become badly sunburned.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

I was in a knitting funk for a while too so i learned how to crochet with Prismaticr..now getting frustrated with learning how to crochet granny squares.. so im ready to get back into knitting again and try the granny squares later again! My daughter just annouced that shes pregnant with her first and iwant to make up a blanket for her 


Susie


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Well now I usually have a knitting and a crocheting projects going as my fingers are not as nimble as they use to be it gives my fingers a rest . I only ever had one on the go and always finished it before I started another.Each to his own I say if it makes you happy go for it :thumbup: Anita


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Not quite, mine are all piled in a fabric lined basket sitting on the floor by the sofa.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

I thought having 5 or 6 around was normal.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Guilty. I have two large baskets sitting next to my chair which holds yarn and projects. Without moving anything I can see a pair of socks, a long hair teddy bear and a baby blanket on the needles. There are various plastic bags laying under these with projects waiting to be started.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

LOL...looks just like the end of my couch ;-)


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

Yes. I think I have about 9 or 10 on the go.Two for me, three sweaters for middle daughter,hat for eldest daughter, cotton baby cardigan, chunky baby pram suit,matinee jacket, three lace shawls, whoops too many to count actually. lol


----------



## joy-ous1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Don't we always? :-D


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

Your pile looks just like mine, only mine is on the floor beside my recliner. At least three projects, all piled on top of each other.


----------



## bbbie (May 5, 2011)

of course need one to travel and one at home


----------



## Mandy's Mom (Mar 26, 2011)

I call that area at the end of the sofa "my nest", and it just keeps getting bigger and bigger! I have 3 containers for my needles, a huge tote w/ extra supplies/patterns and yarn, and more totes with WIP's going. Right now I have totes with hats to be made with lots of different stash yarns, which means a big bag, and my SO's sweater for Christmas, charity knitting (2 baby blankets, hats, and squares for Warm Up America), as well as a Betsy Beads project for when I have plenty of brain power to work on it! I have a music stand there that I use for the current pattern, with a pencil and needed tools. I am also working on putting blocking wires in a ladder yarn scarf to block. That is VERY slow going, but it is in my spare bedroom where I can close the door and not have an excess of "kitten help". I need to clean up the area before my brother gets here next week to spend a week. I especially have to get the spare bedroom emptied of projects! Sigh.


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

LOL, of course we do.


----------



## AnnieBea (Oct 25, 2012)

Always have. Two or three knitting projects, a couple of drawings, a painting, some needlepoint...I think maybe I've just always been ADD.

I can work on one thing for a short while, get bored, move on to something else I've started. Eventually they all get finished.

For some reason this always bothered both of my ex-husbands. Maybe that's why they have the "E-X" before their names? :lol:


----------



## Barons daughter (May 17, 2011)

ehmmmm ah huh.....I like doing things with different yarn weights start with lighter in day and then move to the haviest at night. Light is the determinant factor. Do not feel bad your not alone doing this.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I always have more than 1 WIP. Then when I get tired of one I can switch to another.


----------



## ms_sheilab (Jun 2, 2012)

Goodness that looks like my loveseat! I'm in the middle of 3 projects right now!


----------



## JoAnn Larsen (Feb 3, 2013)

I like to have two projects going -- one that is brainless and one that is more complicated. If I'm in a situation where I will experience interruptions, I work on my "brainless" project. I only work on the more complex project when I'm in a situation where I can count and concentrate. I have 3 or 4 projects waiting in the wings.


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

yes yes


----------



## LindaJH (Apr 17, 2013)

What else is there to do on a cold winter day in Minnesnota? I grew up there! I am guilty as well.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Looks familiar lol


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Absolutely, I have 5 projects going at this time, the baby sweater has one sleeve to be completed, one sock needed to complete the pair, two afghans and one more sock needed to completed another pair...lol.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

All the time I have 3 going right now.


----------



## oopsfiled (Mar 11, 2013)

My projects take up a love seat, half a sofa, half the dining room table (move it to eat) part of the kitchen counter where I drop my travelling knitting when I come home.


----------



## gigitwins (Apr 15, 2013)

LOL, I keep my "current" project in a travel bag - because I knit while babysitting my granddaughters (actually, i knit while they nap). I usually have at least 1 knitting and 1 or more cross stitch projects going and whenever I am knitting for the granddaughters it is one going and one waiting for that to finish since they are twins and each get the same itme in different colors. I also have yarn waiting for about 6 more projects........sigh.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes, but I keep each of them in a gallon sized Ziplock bag. Many projects have repetitious lengths and I get bored! So I switch to another project .


----------



## lori riel (Jan 25, 2012)

YEP!!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

KP made me do it :XD: There are way too many Ideas on this site.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes
: D : D : D

two or three wips : D : D : D


----------



## LindaJH (Apr 17, 2013)

Ziplock bags are a great idea. Thanks


----------



## aknittingnut (Aug 7, 2012)

I have several 18gal. containers with started projects. You have quite a way to catch up! LOL That's why I'm always buying more needles.


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

only four :thumbup:


----------



## Lois C. (Jul 25, 2011)

I usually have at least two projects going at one time. I always have something that I don't have to concentrate on too much and can take with me in the car. My husband is very used to me knitting no matter where we go now! Then I have the projects that require a little more concentration that I save for home. Right now I am finishing a sweater and already trying to decide what I want to knit next. Knitting is so relaxing (when it all goes right) and I just love it!


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

I always have to have a couple of things going, as i easily get bored just crochetting the same thing. Its great, gives me more enthusiasm to finish them all off.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Uh, have you been looking in my living room? :wink:


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a tub in the bedroom full of WiPs. I will be finishing one soon since it is on commission. I also have a ton of tiny bears to make for the hospital for the children in the cancer ward to do.


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

I just took this pic beside me on bed - I'm in the doldrums


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Feel better soonest.
Hugs


----------



## strawb1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Same for me - one at a time


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

Damama said:


> Feel better soonest.
> Hugs


Thanks. My whole house is like this. My husband up and died and I have to move at end of May


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh, so sorry for your loss. Deepest condolences. 
Then to have to go through all the packing and moving.
Best wishes and prayers.
Hugs


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

Damama said:


> Oh, so sorry for your loss. Deepest condolences.
> Then to have to go through all the packing and moving.
> Best wishes and prayers.
> Hugs


Sorry that was in bad taste on my part. Ann


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Sine, you are like my daughter! She won't go on to another project until the other is finished. Wish I could be like that but if I'm working on a large item (which I usually am, making afghans) I get tired of the same yarns, pattern, etc. and start something else!!


----------



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

Yes! And I wonder why?


----------



## LindaJH (Apr 17, 2013)

I am sorry to hear of you loss. I will say a prayer for you. Hope everything will be better soon.


----------



## Poots (Jul 30, 2012)

I have more than one going, but I never lay them on a chair or couch,sat on a DP needle ONCE. OUCH!!!!!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

jtkdesigns said:


> Oh you DONT want to see my knitting area... I mean really.. it would scare you lol


Ditto! :lol:


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes sometimes I do. lol


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Actually I just finished the one I had going and now need to start one! Although I do have one cross stitch I just started yesterday. That is all I have going currently. That being said, I have four cross stitch projects done ready to be finished. I finally bought the correct color of thread and will be able to finish in a day or so. I am trying to wait for a rainy day so I won't be wanting to go outside as much!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

This looks VERY familiar!


----------



## MarilynBT (Jan 8, 2013)

Well, I have at least eight projects in progress, but since I live in a house populated by cats, I keep them in zippered or tied closed bags. But most of my projects are at the end of my sofa in my family room where I can can grab and go at any time (they make great "hurry-up-and-wait" projects) and where I can have easy access when I have time to watch TV or just sit for awhile.

One year, I was with the Friday night group at my LYS working on our Olympic Knit projects (start one the first day of the Olympics, finish it before the last day), and I asked, "Be truthful, ladies, for how many of you is this your only project?" We all exchanged glances and then started laughing.
Marilyn


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

zbangel said:


> I think there are at least 4 WIPs in there...


I sure do then I turn around and can't find what I want. Can be rather a pain straighten up only to make the same mess again. I can have up to 3 or 4 projects on the go as well.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

ann-other-knitter said:


> Sorry that was in bad taste on my part. Ann


I don't think so. You are obviously stressed and in mourning. Moving is horrible (IMHO ) at the best of times. 
Hope it all goes smoothly for you. Hugs


----------



## Joyce Martin (May 1, 2012)

Variety is the spice of knitting life...


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

Damamaa, you have such a warm loving face. It's a joy to get a note from you hugs ann


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I have each of my started projects in its own bag. That way everything is there for the project and I don't lose anything. I have at least 4 things going right now. They will be joined by some others I need for gifts in the meantime.


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

Yes I do, only mine are on the floor. It's embarrassing when someone comes. I start something and then send for more yarn. And then I have four or five wip.

josiehof


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

zbangel said:


> I think there are at least 4 WIPs in there...


Down to 5 right now....just finished one last night....I am trying to work them down to just 3....one for upstairs, one for downstairs and one for the car....I think there will always be 4....one just in case I get bored! LOL


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

No I do one at a time :mrgreen:


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

ann-other-knitter said:


> Damamaa, you have such a warm loving face. It's a joy to get a note from you hugs ann


Thank you Ann. Hugs


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm joining the club! There are 8 WIP in my room; knit, crochet and beading projects. Plus there are things wriggling around in my brainwanting to get out.


----------



## caroleliz (Sep 28, 2011)

Let me think! Of course I have more than one project going on at once. I'm knitting a baby blanket with a border knitted separately, fish and chip jumpers, squares for a charity, hats for the winter, jumpers for my daughters' cuddly toys, a black and white cat and I've got the wool for a jumper for myself.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

no I finish one at a time. I would never remember where I was at one each project :?: :?:


----------



## Tofino5 (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm glad I'm not the only one that has WIPs at the end of the couch. Two at the moment. Cannot count the Christmas things which are in their own basket.


----------



## alphaelaine (Feb 23, 2013)

Just finished the skirt on the sewing machine, still need to finish husbands quilt, not to mention the knitted hat, 2 scarves, and 1 belt, and put 2 finished pojects in the mail. Oh, and need to put that lace on that blouse before Sunday!


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

That's my sofa!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ann-other-knitter said:


> Sorry that was in bad taste on my part. Ann


we are here for you, a lot of us been there and need a little lifting up. We understand but most of all we are here to offer you a listening ear. Do you have help? Even so it can be overwhelming after losing your hubby and moving. I know I won't know where to turn.

My name is Ann, also.


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

grandmann said:


> we are here for you, a lot of us been there and need a little lifting up. We understand but most of all we are here to offer you a listening ear. Do you have help? Even so it can be overwhelming after losing your hubby and moving. I know I won't know where to turn.
> 
> My name is Ann, also.


Hello Ann, no. I have only spoken to people on the phone, and delivered Death Certificates to the Income Tax people. I have spent most of my time in bed. I have tried to pack, but my back hurts. The Habitat store will pick up every piece of furniture that I don't want. Problem, I have to sort out books and clothes and where to keep, where to put them, so furniture can be moved. One lady from this site has offered to help. Her name is Dorothy and she lives in Exeter, but I forget her name. No one has picked me up for church except the Priest sent a taxi but I refused a second time at $18 one way. Apparently only one lady does a run and fills her car. I live ten minutes out of town. My son comes occasionally from Waterloo, he is coming this Sunday. I don't expect him more than twice a month. I have been thinking of going to England for a few months, but I have to get rid of most of the furniture, rent a small locker, move a few pieces of furniture into the locker. I have a pick-up truck which is not insured. I sometimes want to speak to Michael as there is no one else. I took a picture of the pile of WIPs pretending it was Michael. I am angry because the Cardiologist was negligent and now I have nearly $18,000 in debt on the credit card. Michael was kept drugged and I was exhausted. Michael didnt want to come back to Canada. I am not paying any more pesos. Nor am I going back to Mexico. Some of you know what kind or ordeal I went through getting back to myself and then Michael back to Canada. Ann ps. The church sent their cleaning lady and paid. Her. Problem is I need to sort and keep a minimum of stuff.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

zbangel said:


> Yes, I have many more than 4 in the works (never mind I have papers to write!). I was mainly referring to the pile. Disaster waiting to happen! I did finally straighten it up!


I found the perfect solution for the "pile" of WiPs in my knitting 'area'. I have all these lovely reusable shopping bags (Michaels, JoAnns, etc). Each has at least 2 WIP's in it!!! Now if I can just get through each bag, I'll have it made!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ann, 

If I lived closer I would come and help. I don't where time goes. It sure seems to creep up on us fast. Somehow we end up with so much stuff we don't know where to go with it. Ann you have been making some lovely pieces with your stash. It makes doublely hard to limited.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

I feel like a light weight. I ONLY have 2 wip at the moment. I have a great excuse though. I last weekend got my house back to being mine. I have been doing intense cleaning. AND I am gaining a room for MY CRAFTS. YEAH ! ! !


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

That is Standard Operating Procedure. You're not a PRO until you have multiple projects in progress.


----------



## caroleliz (Sep 28, 2011)

Ann, so sorry to hear about your husband. I hope you start to feel better soon, it must be awful for you.


----------



## Samsmummy (Apr 9, 2012)

3-4 seems to be the average, I really hope everyone is in denial and actually have many more or I need serious help!!


----------



## caroleliz (Sep 28, 2011)

Samsmummy, I think we are all in denial. If I count the ones started and the ones to do my list is neverending.


----------



## Samsmummy (Apr 9, 2012)

Phew, that's a relief caroleliz!!!!


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

I have three right now going and am about to start a forth, as I found some pretty yarn to make up a scarf for a lady who is just turning 90 today. She will be getting it a little late, but should get it done fast.

CeliaJ


----------



## kentish lady (Jun 10, 2011)

oh yes !!! perhaps we should have a show of sofa's or chairs must say yours is very tidy with just knitting lol..


----------



## Lizellen (Apr 19, 2013)

At moment I'm 1/3 through Crochet Sweater and 1/4 through Knit one! I usually have 2 WIP because If I get Frustrated with one I can cool off with the other. And some yarns work better for Crochet than for Knit


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

I was sure I had the back finished of a sweater I was doing. Of course I looked at it and I didn't cast off the stitches for the armhole. You know what that means. I will have to frog it.

josiehof


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

caroleliz said:


> Ann, so sorry to hear about your husband. I hope you start to feel better soon, it must be awful for you.


Thanks, I saw our picture on the wall, and started blubbering. Ann


----------



## Lannie (Sep 4, 2012)

can't work on one thing at a time...MUST have multiple (and I do mean more than 4 ) going at the same time!!


----------



## timtookie (Jun 5, 2011)

Yay, you make me feel normal


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Yup!!!! I also have about 5 that I know going.


----------



## doni1954 (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes, always one big one going and a few small projects I can finihed quickly. Crocheted project because it's quicker. I like to see results. Also, about 8 purses which are finished but need to be lined.


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

ann-other-knitter said:


> Thanks, I saw our picture on the wall, and started blubbering. Ann


My son was here yesterday an brought boxes. We made inroads yesterday. I feel much more in control. We threw out a lot of clothes, put a lot of lamps, small tables and object-'dart. On the lawn and they walked off.


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

Looks like my couch! I bought a clear "sewing bin" this past weekend. . . maybe it will help.


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

caroleliz said:


> Ann, so sorry to hear about your husband. I hope you start to feel better soon, it must be awful for you.


It's absolutely dreadful.ivebeen sitting on my bed since 11 th March. No one has visited my son comes once in a while to sort out things. I don't have a car. I've got paper work up to ying yang. Every one want a death cert and notarised will. Bill await payment. Fill in this form, that form. Send it here send it there. Three days ago, I lost if and couldn't stop crying. Couldn't stop shaking. Living here and no car and no friends, no one to take me to church. I finally called the Priest to come over. He let me ramble on about Michael He is going to find some young strong me to move the furniture out. I'm giving it all Way to Habitat. So that will give me space to sort the books and papers and finally pack my suitcase. s I said I lost it, I couldn't stop shaking, I couldn't sleep at night. I needed a nap in the day. Well I finally fixed it. I doubled up my antidepressants for three days and last night I slept, today I woke up refreshed. I've stripped my bed wWOW. Well I'll see how the rest of the day goes. Hugs and so much love to you all for your concern. I still have to be here until 26th then fly out on 28th whoopee.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

I am guilty!


----------



## BlueRose (Jul 23, 2012)

I have 3 or 4 wip, and so many many more in my mind lol I love it.


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

I have 3 WIPs. . . Thanks for sharing. You are not alone.
I get bored, or want to look at other colors. . .


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Can 't resist, the minute I get to near the end of one project I am flicking through patterns for another. Or someone asks me to make something and I am off in another direction. Surprisingly only 3 on the go at the moment.


----------

